# Our first camper!



## Canoman1 (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## The laird (Oct 15, 2015)

Welcome to the motorhome gang


----------



## jeanette (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi and:welcome::camper:


----------



## yorkslass (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## ian1950 (Oct 15, 2015)

Hello and welcome 
Enjoy the site:welcome::welcome:


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 16, 2015)

Hi and welcome to the site, nice looking van.


----------



## n brown (Oct 16, 2015)

hi, you look happy !


----------



## sasquatch (Oct 16, 2015)

Just about sums up what motor caravans are about-a very big smile in all weathers, seems a bit foggy. She's lovely,so is the van!


----------



## yorkieowl (Oct 16, 2015)

Hi and :welcome: to the forum :have fun:


----------



## mickymost (Oct 16, 2015)

Looks great happy camping:wave:


----------



## AuldTam (Oct 16, 2015)

Welcome! 
Very nice, and the camper's nice too...ha!


----------



## Tiny (Oct 16, 2015)

Canoman1 said:


> View attachment 34468



Very cool.  So cool infact it seems to have chilled the very air around it.


----------

